# How was it Audi painted the roof matte black?



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this was a great design element, why don't they continue on other cars in the lineup?


----------



## 4mymalamute (Nov 20, 2008)

I was actually thinking of having my entire allroad sprayed that color! Or, having it stickered so it was flat black. It looks good!


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (4mymalamute)*

they did it on allroads because they used a tougher paint so that you wouldnt have to worry about scratching the roof while using the roof rack. mine didn't come painted (not all did) so i had it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (callaghan.)*

So, is yours the full body paint, flairs and all ?


----------

